# any september intake



## sumandeep (May 6, 2013)

Hello at all,

Kindly suggust........

I want to apply for student visa so that my visa start in september or oct2013 in melbourne.

Can anyone guide about any course available for september in melbourne or geelong.Course can be 2 year 
Alhough i had done graduation from india but i want to start my student visa as there will be my marriage in end of august 2013.

please reply


----------



## Amrita (Jun 4, 2013)

*Further Details*

Hi Suman,

-Can you please clarify whether you are in Australia at the moment.

-Are you on any specific visa

-What is your last highest qualification and which stream you are looking at (Business/IT..)

May be if you can provide me the above information I may assist you further

Thanks
Amrita


----------



## Todd (May 14, 2013)

sumandeep said:


> Can anyone guide about any course available for september in melbourne or geelong.Course can be 2 year
> Alhough i had done graduation from india but i want to start my student visa as there will be my marriage in end of august 2013.


You can googled it about the upcoming courses?Hey what do you think for scholarship,have you applied for that ?Its a better way to get a chance to make your career bright.


----------

